
AI is so hot right now researchers are posing for Yves Saint Laurent - chirau
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2017/8/31/16234342/ai-so-hot-right-now-ysl-alexandre-robicquet
======
HD134606c
"I'm going to think about some AI experiments so that I can model while I
model"

